# Paph Michael Koopowitz ' Mary's Delight' HCC



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

You all may have notice the third place white ribbon om Jay's St. Swithin? MK go the blue oneoke:

I really tortured this plant driving to and back from the show...broken leaves, mangled petals


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## eaborne (May 10, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2016)

Good for you -- nice one!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2016)

thats a very nice flower - photos need more light to show it at its best, though.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2016)

Elmer Nj


----------



## Weldon's Landing (May 17, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2016)

much nicer photo - lovely, thanks


----------



## Wendy (May 17, 2016)

It's lovely!


----------



## phraggy (May 18, 2016)

'Mary' made a little beauty with this 'Michael'

Ed


----------



## Tom-DE (May 21, 2016)

I didn't think it was awardable....otherwise I would have charged you another penny. oke:

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 7, 2016)

Extactly Tom. I didn't think it was awardable this blooming either. I did think it has award quality flowers but I didn't like the presentation nor the uneven petal lengths/flower. 
It was awarded at the Galveston show. I didn't purposely take it into judging. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

